# Ammonia



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, I am planning on starting a fishless cycle. Has anyone recently found a place to buy ammonia with no additives in Scarborough/Toronto?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

walmart has it


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Canadian Tire has it.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

I called all of the Canadian Tires near me and only one had ammonia, but when I went there it was lemon scented.  We went to one Walmart and they did not have any.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Very strange.

Perhaps they no longer carry that particular product?

You should, however, be able to source pure ammonia from any hardware store.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Anthony what do you mean by source it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Purchase, find.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I found some at Metro..

Cleaning supplies section? I forget.. Goldex Household Ammonia, big white bottle pretty cheap.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

walmart has it, it's just hard to find it's under the stove cleaner stuff.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Alright Thanks guys, I'll just have to search again.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I can confirm not all Canadian Tire's have it.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you know any that definitely do have it in stock now?


----------



## tekno (Aug 29, 2010)

i may have some amonia i will check tomorrow and see if it is 100%.


----------

